# Springtails! Macro photos.



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

So for a while now I have been curious as to what the actual Latin names of some of the micro fauna in the hobby are as I have purchased the same springtails multiple times under different common names thinking they are something different.

I started to look at the expensive macro slr lens but stumbled across an "indestructible" guide on making a macro lens from a flash drive and a disposable camera.

$8 later.....

I'm planning on posting the micro fauna on bug guide to get identification.....

Here are a few of the better examples. All taken with my iPhone 5

Pink springtail











Temperate whites 










Silvers










It worked way better than I thought. These guys are so cool up close!


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

I believe the pinks may be _Sinella curviseta _, the temperate whites might be _Folsomia candida_, and the silvers of the order Entomobryomorpha. 


However, any other input from others would be great, as I have been wanting the proper ID's for these species as well.


----------



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

So the first two I are prob right I just wanted confirmation but I was told that the silvers are Lepidocyrtus sp. which looking at pictures seems to fit. I also have some I've collected in the field I thought were the giant blacks everyone talks about but they are Pogonognathellus sp. which is similar. When I went in to take the photo there were offspring in the culture so I'm curious to see how they do....










Bad pic but here are the babies. (<.5mm)


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Pink are more than likely a Sinella sp. and Temperate whites Folsomia candida.

I have some tiny Silver Springs here; I had mine ID'd in lab by some what of a Springtail expert as Lepidocyrtus sp. As I am in the UK chances of them being identical to what you guys culture is slim, but for what its worth they match in most aspects.

"The small pot with the single leaf contained a species of Lepidocyrtus, however these are being reviewed taxonomically as they are unreliable to species level using morphological features alone. There is some very interesting DNA barcoding work being done to separate them."

Heres a link to a recent publication of who ID'd my Silver Springs - Thom Dallimore. Illustrated key to the families of British Springtails (Collembola) - FSC

Regards,
Richie


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Amazing shots! 

Some comments and questions:

--What are the little appendages proceeding the front legs on the pink?

--The whites look similar to termites 

--Are all springtails in the same Class? I've suspected that silvers are insects, whereas the others are isopods, but I'm not really sure why or how I got this impression (and its probably inaccurate). Looking at the shots above, it almost appears as though the silvers that are mature have a more defined thorax than the other types of springs. 

--On a lighter side, its a little disappointing to see neither a spring or a tail, when viewed up close.

--Can you post the link to the $8 macro shot kit instructions?


----------



## mykoe817 (Apr 16, 2014)

oldlady25715 said:


> Amazing shots!
> 
> --Can you post the link to the $8 macro shot kit instructions?



Most definitely amazing shots. I do however second that request above!


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Great photos, Alan. I have posted a few of my springtail photos to BugGuide and have always gotten an Id. There are some very knowledgable Collembola experts on there.




oldlady25715 said:


> --What are the little appendages proceeding the front legs on the pink?


Those are the antennae.



oldlady25715 said:


> --Are all springtails in the same Class? I've suspected that silvers are insects, whereas the others are isopods, but I'm not really sure why or how I got this impression (and its probably inaccurate). Looking at the shots above, it almost appears as though the silvers that are mature have a more defined thorax than the other types of springs.


Springtails are hexapods, but are not considered insects since they possess internal mouthparts (hence the class name "Entognatha") - as opposed to insects, who possess external mouthparts - and are in the order Collembola. Isopods are Arthropods, like springtails, but are in the order Isopoda (they are crustaceans and are more closely related to crabs/shrimp/etc.).



oldlady25715 said:


> --On a lighter side, its a little disappointing to see neither a spring or a tail, when viewed up close.


They do have a "spring-tail" (a furcula), though it is located ventrally so you wouldn't be able to see it from above.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

How did you make the lens


----------



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

Here is how to make the lens. 

http://www.cnet.com/videos/diy-iphone-macro-lens/


----------



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's one more shot of the pinks










Shooting these guys in water I have found to be the easiest, they tend to settle in the middle of the cup and it limits movement.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

A picture I took a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

Cool. What did you take that with?


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

agrosse said:


> Cool. What did you take that with?


Nikon D90 with Tamron 90mm lens!


----------



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

New springtails I have collected and cultured....


Green springtail - Isotoma viridis










Black "magic" springtail - Seira dubia
I have a few black ones but nicknamed this one due to the antenna that remind me of magic wands....










Big brown -Pogonognathellus elongatus
Longest US Springtail!









And then this one....which I haven't propagated yet but I hope it happens cause they are cool!










Has anyone else cultured these before?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Alan. Those shots are AMAZING!


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice! Have any of them required special culture conditions?


----------



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

I have been doing test cultures with the new species on both charcoal and abg mix to make sure they do well on both. I'm also just feeding yeast with the occasional repashy bug burger. 

I did have to put the big browns in a larger container as they jump pretty far.


----------



## poison123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is some pics of some purple ones that I have in my yard. 

Hypogastrura sp.


----------



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

Those are cool! Have you cultured them?


----------



## poison123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not really. They have made their way into some of my enclosures though.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are pretty cool pictures.

The other day I was out in the woods and I saw a really big springtail. It was almost 1/8" long.


----------

